# Brickens pics!! (LOTS of pics)



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I went to the barn on Saturday and took tons of pics of my baby. Since I can't ride I just let him graze for about an hour and then I brushed him until he was nice and shiny. Please tell me what you think of him. Thanks.










He was blinking... haha


















He saw his girlfriend in the pasture on the other side of the driveway and went crazy... neighing and stuff. This pic and the next are of him starring at her. Lol.


















Mohawk!!













































Sorry the pics are so big and for so many I just couldn't decide which ones to post.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

awww...what a cutie. I luv bays!! Y cant u ride?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can has him plzkthanx.... hehe...
He's adorable!!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

o my gosh hes a cutie!!
how many pastures do u have??
or corrals??

y cant u ride him??


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

He's a cutie and I love his name! Brickens is adorable!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, your horse is sooo cute! Is he a thoroughbred?? He reminds me a ALOT of my mare!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is soo gorgeous...I LOVE his face- his eyes look so kind!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

He is SO great to look at and no wonder, you spend ages grooming him! You've caught yourself a nice catch haven't you? And why can't you ride him? Have you got no tack or something, or you just cant really ride a horse? Try bareback! Lol, maybe not.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

Omg hes so cute! Brickens looks just like Reggie but the star is a little smaller on Reggies. How old is he? Also what breed is he is he a TB?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> y cant u ride him??


Sorry I should've explained this before but I pulled a muscle in my back while riding and my options were...
1. Keep riding and also start physical therapy but the treatment might take years
or 2. Stop riding for a month, maybe 2, and have intense physical therapy during that time and be painfree by your next ride.

So I chose the second option. Right now I have some friends riding him and I still visit atleast a few times a week. I miss riding him already and its only been a month. Also, Brickens seems confused when I come out there just to groom and graze him for a little and then put him back in his pasture.



> I can has him plzkthanx.... hehe...


NO!!! He's mine!! Lol.



> how many pastures do u have??
> or corrals??


I think theres about 10 and then there are 3 barns.



> Is he a thoroughbred??


Yep he's off the track. I love TB's they just try their heart out for you.



> How old is he?


Ummm... he's 10 years old.



> He is SO great to look at and no wonder, you spend ages grooming him!


You betcha! Good thing I like grooming horses.

Also, thanks for all the lovely comments I'll be sure to tell Brickens how much he's loved.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I love Brickens!!! If he goes missing.. I swear, it wasnt me :wink:


----------

